# Leaky offset



## JustinLoos (Jul 28, 2020)

Just purchased my first offset smoker. A Horizon 20” classic offset. It’s leaking from the top and side of the firebox door and the top of the cooking door. 

Is this normal?

should I not worry about it?

Any advice how to fix the problem?


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

I personally wouldn’t worry about it but some others might have a differing opinion. How do you like the smoker?


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2020)

i'm with peachy, doesn't seem to excessive to me, wouldn't worry about it. maybe after you heat it up the first time it may even seal even better,


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations on the new smoker. Enjoy


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I personally wouldn’t worry about it but some others might have a differing opinion. How do you like the smoker?



I’m pumped to have the smoker. It’s exciting and fun working the firebox.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 28, 2020)

Waiting on mine to arrive.  Did you order directly?  How long did yours take.  I ordered the 20" Marshall.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

JustinLoos said:


> I’m pumped to have the smoker. It’s exciting and fun working the firebox.


Get some meat in there man!


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 28, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> Waiting on mine to arrive.  Did you order directly?  How long did yours take.  I ordered the 20" Marshall.


Forever, I went through BassPro. It took 2 months. I wouldn’t purchase from them again.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 28, 2020)

JustinLoos said:


> Forever, I went through BassPro. It took 2 months. I wouldn’t purchase from them again.



I ordered direct from Horizon and they told me about 7 weeks.  It will be 5 weeks on Friday.


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 28, 2020)

Still faster than Bass Pro, COVID is ruining brisket.


----------



## D.W. (Jul 28, 2020)

I wouldn't worry about it. Run that beast and let the steel mold. My yoder durango did the same thing on first few smokes, then never had an issue afterward. I liken it to a firearm, have to run some rounds through it for the parts to mold properly and start operating like a well oiled machine. You should have a good time with that smoker.


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 29, 2020)

D.W. said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. Run that beast and let the steel mold. My yoder durango did the same thing on first few smokes, then never had an issue afterward. I liken it to a firearm, have to run some rounds through it for the parts to mold properly and start operating like a well oiled machine. You should have a good time with that smoker.


Good to know, thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. I like the analogy.


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 29, 2020)

I just spoke with Horizon and my estimated delivery is about August 30th.  Torture waiting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2020)

My Lang leaks all over the place, but it has no problem holding just about any temp I set it at. It will run at 225 to 400. It just depends on the size of the fire & the damper settings. I wouldn’t worry about it at all, unless you can’t get it up to temp & hold it there, then I would start plugging holes up. But the more you use it the holes will plug themselves up.
Al


----------



## JustinLoos (Jul 30, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> My Lang leaks all over the place, but it has no problem holding just about any temp I set it at. It will run at 225 to 400. It just depends on the size of the fire & the damper settings. I wouldn’t worry about it at all, unless you can’t get it up to temp & hold it there, then I would start plugging holes up. But the more you use it the holes will plug themselves up.
> Al



Thanks for the reply, this is good to Know. This is my first time using an offset smoker.


----------

